# My first canter on my new OTTB :)



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

I have owned Cumani about a month now and I have kept riding to slow, easy work while he lets down from his racing career. He is a very gentle soul but alas! He is BIG (16.3hh) and he CAN run even though he wasn't all that keen on racing! 

So I have done lots of long trotting sessions with him and yesterday I took him out for a ride around the block and decided (spur of the moment!) to ask him for a canter. If anything he is lazy not fizzy! Our roads are all dirt, cars give way to horses and the pavements are big, wide grassy stretches, most with well worn bridle paths for the horses. 

So we had had a nice long solid trot for about 700 meters and as we rounded the bend there was a long strentch of freshly mowed lawn and I asked him for canter, kinda expecting him to blow his mind but he was smooth and collected and I haven't felt so exhillerated in years! 

What a comfy canter too! 

Further along I took him off the road along a trail that follows parallel to the road and gave him another nice canter along the flat. That horse feels grass under his hooves and he is "home"! But he stops when asked to and doesn't lose his mind like I half expected him to when I was told the horror stories of OTTBs. then when we got home he had a nice long canter up to the stables. We had a show on so it was a good test for him with strange horses around doing cross country! 

I found the right horse for me


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

That's pretty sweet!

Congrats on your new horse.


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

He is just sweet, I couldnt ask for more  Im sure he will give me my fair share of nonsense one day though


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

Aww congrats, he sounds so lovely!


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

How absolutely wonderful!

It just doesn't get any better than that, does it?  I hope y'all have a long and happy relationship and it sounds like you're well on the way...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

SHHHhhh...if people find out how great OTTB's are, everyone will want one! I had a similar 5th gear experience yesterday in a large field and was still grinning like an idiot 2 hours later, so I know exactly how you feel. They really are fantastic horses. Glad you found such a good match.


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

Ok I will keep it hush hush  

I lunged yesterday and have started him over a trotting pole which is now raised to a small cross pole. He was enjoying it so much I decided to throw on my saddle and see if he would do it with me on his back. WELL! It was almost dark eventually and I couldnt get him to stop! He was popping over the cross pole and then a small 30cm upright. 

I had that same stupid grim on my face for hours! And my non horsie friends would never understand so I had to just keep it to myself!


----------



## OctoberArabian (Feb 17, 2012)

that sounds amazing, so happy for you!!!


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

congrats!!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

MysticL said:


> What a comfy canter too!


I know. My very first time cantering was on a 16.2 hh OTTB and it was like riding in a Cadillac. Those long athletic legs just made him glide...


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

mildot said:


> I know. My very first time cantering was on a 16.2 hh OTTB and it was like riding in a Cadillac. Those long athletic legs just made him glide...


When i got him I had images in my head of him taking off and never stopping but he just isnt like that! Just "engage the clutch" and he stops! ha ha!


----------



## mfed58 (Sep 15, 2010)

I have an OTTB too, and I gotta tell you, what a fantastic ride he is! Smooth on the trot and canter. And at about 75 % full gallop was absolutely smooth. Sonny is the perfect horse under saddle. I too have a smile after a ride that only we understand. I hope you enjoy your thoroughbred as much as I enjoy my Sonny boy!


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

Cumani can be really stubborn sometimes though! and a bit nappy in the arena some days! never thought he would be anything but crazy and I often find myself begging him to have more energy!


----------



## mfed58 (Sep 15, 2010)

I know how you feel mysticl! I have an OTTB, 16.2hh, and it's amazing! Unfortunately we're nursing an hoof abcess, so I'll have to wait a bit before we get back to that kind of riding. I can't wait to ride again!!!! Your story killed me! But I loved it!!! Enjoy your OTTB. I think they're the horses best kept secret!


----------



## December (Feb 18, 2012)

Congratz hahahah I'm jealous! =) the first time I cantered an ottb I was so nervous that I forgot about balance, and balancing the horse and fell flat on face! hahaha needless to say I am very cautious about balance but congratz thats great!


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

He went for a good long canter on Saturday  No problems and he really strides out long! Kinda tucks himself up tight and pretty and goes! It's fine when I ride alone but yesterday we went in a group for a hack and we were second in the line...when we all decided to have a canter I had to trot (and it was bouncy because he was right up close!) because he couldnt manage to canter being so close behind the other horse! poor chap was very frustrated (as was I!) and he still has that competitive streak so being stuck behind another horse was killing him! 

He did so well though. We crossed 2 water obstacles and both times he never hesitated. Ok, the second one he jumped like an eventer! lol! We laughed and said at least we know he CAN jump! 

This is one horse that I trust completely


----------



## CBailey04 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey the secrets out now!!! I have never been on one, sounds like a fantastic breed! Congrats on your perfect match


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

WOW-A comfy canter on an OTTB!! My OTTB had a canter that was like riding a ship in a storm.


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

So glad to hear about your awesome OTTB. And don't worry about the trotting when everyone else is cantering... he'll get it. My guy used to have the same issues - and he STILL hates being behind other horses (even after 2 years off the track). but eventually we learned to canter so slow that sometimes the horse behind has trouble even getting into a trot, never mind a canter. Maybe it's a mean streak I have - but once he learns THAT trick you can really have some fun with other riders


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

PerchiesKisses said:


> So glad to hear about your awesome OTTB. And don't worry about the trotting when everyone else is cantering... he'll get it. My guy used to have the same issues - and he STILL hates being behind other horses (even after 2 years off the track). but eventually we learned to canter so slow that sometimes the horse behind has trouble even getting into a trot, never mind a canter. Maybe it's a mean streak I have - but once he learns THAT trick you can really have some fun with other riders


ha ha! I dont mind the trot, but **** it was sore! I felt like I had been punched in the kidneys the next day from the bouncing! 

He is generally very smooth and collected though, I know in time he will learn. I normally hack him out alone so he needs to learn how to be in the group! 

Personally I like a horse that leads


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

I feel silly asking this, but what is an OTTB? I know what a TB is but i have never heard of an OTTB before. Oh, your horse looks really nice.:lol:


----------



## LittleZeasel (Oct 22, 2011)

Off the track thoroughbreds.
Most time retired, retrained racers 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for that. Could I call my retired racer standardbred an OTSB? Thanks.


----------



## LittleZeasel (Oct 22, 2011)

Hmm... I have no idea.. I guess so?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myyky (Sep 8, 2010)

I had this moment with my boy a few weeks ago! Never had ridden his canter, we went to PC and were out in a big paddock/parking area for our flatwork. Instructor asked if we wanted to canter and I went 'what the hell!" Asked for it, got both legs correct, and pulled up really easy  That was his 5th ride after coming off the track! (after a 12 month spell)

The he had a few weeks off from an infection caused by tick bites.

Our second canter was a few days ago, out in the 10ac paddock.. We got video proof!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't think my TB is OT but boy, he has a nice ride!! Best kept secret around!!!


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

One of the differences is the difference in feed. The public sees TBs on track and they see these horses that are prancing and dancing and sidestepping...of course they are..they are pumped up on high test feed that is like feeding rocket fuel. When they come off that type of feed, their true gaits come out.

Sure, we need to ge them to understand they are no longer in competition and my boy does feed off of other horses cantering around andhe does remember his track days as when the dressagepanels are set up in our outdoor arena, it makes the arena look like a racing oval, but, other than popping into an easy canter coming around the corner occasionally, he doesn't get fast. 

Most love to canter..for them it is a most natural gait and believe it or not, relaxing for them.

It does make the heart glow though doesn't it?


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Corporal said:


> WOW-A comfy canter on an OTTB!! My OTTB had a canter that was like riding a ship in a storm.


(tongue in cheek)...it depends on the type of ship


----------



## homehorsetraining (Apr 24, 2012)

They have such a smooth, flat, graceful canter. It really is a blast to ride! I also think that OTTB get such a bad rep. Sure, some of them are super hot but they have also seen EVERYTHING and can be some of the sanest and most level headed horses ever!


----------



## brttnybluev (Apr 16, 2012)

Your horse is beautiful in your profile picture!  Just thought i'd let you know... AND what a great story! I can't wait until I finally get a horse of my own. Consider yourself very lucky to not only have a horse, but the perfect one! I wish you the best!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very good would love to see some pictures


----------

